

Show hn: Data tracking app for grower enthusiasts  - enome
http://sproutsheet.com/

======
darkxanthos
Feedback... Looks interesting as it has something to with tracking data but
what is it? Why should I give you my info to start using it?

That needs to be on the homepage.

------
enome
If anybody is interested in the tech. I am using Node.js + Express.js +
Postgres on a Ubuntu linode server. On the client it's mostly jQuery.

